# sno-jet



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Anyone have ideas where I could find a 1972 sno-jet 292 SS with a yamaha engine? Been checking out e-bay, but no luck. Thanks, JJ


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Check out the bottom of a few lakes in the area. They made good fish habitat. Bout all they were good for. Used to have one, heck on a good day I could almost go 30 mph.

Anyway, good luck finding one.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Post a "WTB" add at Irondog's website! Great place to buy/sell older sleds and parts!

http://www.snowmobileswapmeet.com/swapmeet.php?marker=1


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

A buddy of mine has 2 snow jets. He believes they are 1973 models. One is a 292 but he said it has a 292 Hirth motor (replacement). the other is a 433 Yamaha. Would you be interested in either or both?


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

wally-eye said:


> Check out the bottom of a few lakes in the area. They made good fish habitat. Bout all they were good for. Used to have one, heck on a good day I could almost go 30 mph.
> 
> Anyway, good luck finding one.


The one I had years ago would easily do 50 mph. Wishin' I had it back JJ


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

KS up north said:


> A buddy of mine has 2 snow jets. He believes they are 1973 models. One is a 292 but he said it has a 292 Hirth motor (replacement). the other is a 433 Yamaha. Would you be interested in either or both?


What I'm looking for is the 292 SS. Much sleeker appearance than the boxy sno-jets. Quite a bit lighter also. If your buddy has one , I'd be interested. JJ


----------

